# deep drop help



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am wanting to try deep dropping for tile and snowy grouper where is a good starting point ?


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The nipple.


----------



## Lady J (Jul 14, 2013)

Try starting at the 131 hole area and work your way towards the elbow/steps staying in water 400-800’ looking for some bottom structure if possible. If you don’t get hooked up with five minutes move until you find fish. Remember, no lite, no bite. Tight Lines..


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Went today around elbow. If you want tile just find a flat muddy bottom and drop until you get a bite. Preferably 600-1000ft. We fished arpumd 750ish and didnt have a light. Most articles say fish when sun is highest, 10-3. It did slow down for us after 230


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for the help and thats a nice catch.


----------

